# KATRIN BAUERFEIND verkleidet als Puffmutti!



## borstel (13 Feb. 2013)

HI Boarder,

habe an diesem Wochenende bei der SWR Late Night MIKADO,
die bezaubernde KATRIN BAUERFEIND in einem versauten Puffmutter Outfit gesehen!
Meine Frage diesbezgl. lautet:
Auf der SWR Internetseite gibts das Video eine Woche als Stream,
gibts ne Möglichkeit das VID irgendwie downzuloaden???

LINK:http://www.swr3.de/spass/tv/Die-ganze-Sendung-vom-08/-/id=210440/did=1957760

Würde mich über aufklärende Worte eureseits freuen, Grüße!


----------



## beachkini (13 Feb. 2013)

Sollte mit dem Programm "StreamTransport" gehen. Ist kostenlos und gibts z.B. bei chip.de


----------



## borstel (13 Feb. 2013)

Danke fürs antippen! Grüsse


----------

